# To stretch or not to stretch?



## wnjhawks (Dec 12, 2008)

If I'm going to be saving furs to sell next year, should I stretch and then freeze or roll up and freeze and stretch before sale next year?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think it depends on space you have. You can flesh, stretch and then freeze them, but it's best to do them flat. I did a few pelts like that, wrapped in garbage bags, adn sold the next season. Got good money for them too.


----------

